# ArcheryTalk.com helps promote the Pope & Young Club.



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

ArcheryTalk.com helps promote the Pope & Young Club.

Chatfield, MN - July 15, 2014 – The Pope & Young Club is proud to announce that ArcheryTalk.com, the world’s largest archery community, supports and promotes the Pope and Young Club by informing archers worldwide of the great work they do protecting and promoting wildlife. The Pope and Young Club and ArcheryTalk are now working together to attract new archers and keep them involved in the sport, which is so vital in growing the tradition of
bowhunting. 

“As a personal friend of Glenn St. Charles and family, founder of The Pope And Young Club, I feel it’s important to promote the best in the sport”, says Terry Martin, Owner of ArcheryTalk.com.

“ArcheryTalk has become a mainstay in archery and bowhunting internet communities,” says Rick Mowery, Communications and Marketing Manager for the Pope & Young Club. “The Pope and Young Club is extremely excited to have their support helping to educate bowhunters about the important efforts that the Club is involved in.”

Established in 1961, the Pope and Young Club is a non-profit North American conservation and bowhunting organization dedicated to the promotion and protection of our bowhunting heritage, hunting ethics and wildlife conservation. The Club also maintains the universally recognized repository for the records and statistics on North American big game animals harvested with a bow and arrow.

For information on the Pope & Young Club please contact:
Rick Mowery @ email: [email protected], Ph: 989.884.3800
or contact the Pope and Young Club, Box 548, Chatfield, MN 55923 • Ph: 507.867.4144

AT NEWS


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This marriage was long over due. Both do what they feel is best to promote our sport. Congratulations:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

I am very happy to read this as I am a P&Y scorer and an avid member of AT. We do need to this sport alive and with the help of both parties then I can only see good things on the horizon. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Great news!! 

Matt


----------

